# Going to the bathroom alot



## Poopalicious (Jul 23, 2003)

HI,i have aquestion for everyone? How many times a day do you go #2? I usually go anywhere from 3 to 6 bowel movements per day. It makes it very hard to do anything or go anywhere. It seems to happen everytime I eat something, even a snack. i saw one Dr who said that I had a"hair trigger digestive system" and that everytime I


----------



## Poopalicious (Jul 23, 2003)

Whoops...hit the wrong button...Anyway, a Dr I saw said that I had a "hair trigger digestive system" and that everything that I ate stimulated my digestive system to overeact and cause me to need to move my bowels. Vacations are a nightmare. Driving anywhere is a trial. I really hate my life. I've taken Xanax, Klonopin, and Prozac among other thing to try and shut down the anxiety that comes along with IBS. I have a baby now and don't want to take any drugs at all. I have 2 problems with the IBS. The first is I never feel empty and especially when I'm anxious. I constantly feel pressure to have to "GO". When I can't go because of either constipation or the fact that there's noting there to push out, then I get totally nauseated and usually throw up. This will trigger panic attacks and make me feel worse. My second problem is that I'll be anywhere and all of a sudden...I HAVE to go! I barely make it to the bathroom and I have to poop, sometimes just a little and sometimes alot. I ALWAYS have to find the bathroom wherever I am! This has me really depressed as I don't want my child to grow up with a "toilet hugger" for a mother. I hate being the one who ALWAYS has to "go to the bathroom!" I've really whittled down my circle of friends by having this condition. I am afraid to go out with people or do anything. BATHROOM is always in the back of my mind. Sorry to rant & rave but it feels good to get things off my chest. IBS sucks.


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi there poop! This has been one of my problems too but then I got constipation, which was worse I think. At least before I could go! Anyway, maybe the snacking doesn't help because as your doctor said, it stimulates your digestive system which is overactive at the moment. This posting may or may not help you. Perhaps it is worth a shot:-I know that when I eat less over the course of the day, the next day I am much much better! I only eat 2 meals a day now and I am fine if I stick to this. The more I put in, the less I go and the less I put in, the more I go or I can't go! And, yes, I have been known to miss a day or two of eating because I feel simply too full of food - like it hasn't gone down or digested - distressingly, like I am full from my throat to my ass! (scuse me). On these days, I would drink watery soup and fruit juice until I was 'clear'. Anyway, It depends on how active you are as a person as to how high your particular calory intake should be so it is wise to consult a doctor if you plan to go on a diet. Lots of us are simply eating too much for our needs, hence the rise in obesity in the western world. I was only a few pounds over weight, nothing like obese.Ideally, you should be eating 3 meals a day, breakfast, lunch and dinner but these meals should not be huge! They should also be balanced nutritionally and not swimming in grease!I have stopped snacking, or grazing as someone else so nicely put it and by sticking to regular meal times and eating quite lightly my symptoms went! My theory is that my digestive system, being quite sensitive, was constantly working because of my snacking! If it's only forced to work on one meal at a time, surely this would help to control the IBS. It took about a week or so because my stomach would rumble in protest and I felt really hungry and empty! The gas also increased for a time as if it was continuing to digest food that wasn't there! I felt like I had trained my stomach to constantly work! My theory anyway. To curb this, I used fennel seeds and over the counter indigestion remedies.I can now have the occasional blow out meal but I make sure they are only occasional. I can even have a few glasses of wine with this meal too now, which I couldn't touch before because it made the gas way too severe.Occasionally, I lapse. Oh do I suffer! So it isn't long before I get back on track again. I turn to peppermint oil capsules to relax the bowels (stops the spasm and releases the gas) and lots of coffee to get me going in the morning! I will resort to a hemmeroid supposity in the anal passage to help smooth the way too. But by sticking to my diet, I don't have any of the symptoms of IBS-C breakthru D! But I have to stick to it and avoid snacking or grazing like the plague!My typical day is:-Meal 1 : Poached egg on toastMeal 2 : Steamed cod, few potatoes, mixed vegetables or salad.If this isn't enough for your particular needs, you could have a breakfast and also add a piece of fruit to each meal or a yoghurt. I also drink watery soup if I feel hungry. If you want to snack, try a juice or water. Often we eat when in fact we are thirsty!My suggestion is to write down everything you eat. And I mean everything! Yes, even that little fishfinger you finished from the kid's dinner! And that little peice of choccy hiding in the fridge! And those 2 biscuits you had with your tea. You may be surprised at how much you are eating or simply how often! Keep recording everything on a daily basis for approx 1-2 weeks. Write down what you ate and the time you ate it.I mentally put all the items I had eaten over the course of the day onto a large platter and thought, goodness that's way too much for me!If you are unable to see the problem, take your diet diary and show your doctor/GP. He/she may be able to see the problem and suggest and alternative eating plan more suitable for your needs.I hope I haven't sounded too condescending. If I have, this wasn't my intention. I would simply like to share my story in the hope it may help someone else, but I would add that what works for one person may not work for someone else. I would also add that a sensible eating plan never hurt anyone and if you think yours could do with improving, then do so if you would like. Of course, there are those that will protest they are not over indulging when in fact they are and therefore, they may have other problems too that also need sorting. We are all different.Good luck everyone and my wishes and intentions are honourable. I don't want anyone to sink into eating disorders but it's just possible that you already have one anyway.


----------

